# breeder wanting me to take an 8 week old



## Mike_S (May 10, 2013)

Should I be really concerned? How is this bad for the pup? Is this strongly not recommended? 

She says they are ready to go now and put the advert up yesterday, reckons they will be gone within a week. I've seen one I really want and they are registered, I seen the parents at home with the family too.

I suggested paying a deposit now and then the full amount when I take them at 12 weeks but she wouldn't have it. She is an experienced Chi breeder and they own 4 or 5 adult Chihuahuas. It is a big litter of around 6, the one I want is the biggest and most fluffy. 

Should I stay away from this litter whilst they are only 8 weeks old? I trust her but feel sorry for her as she's had enough of all the pups already, even though this is their third or fourth litter of Chihuahuas.

They are fully weined. After doing some reading it seems to depend on how well socialised they are and 8 weeks may be ok but what do I have to worry about? These do seem to be very well socialised and the breeder was asking me questions to make sure it was going to a good home.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

We had Bambi at 8 weeks. I was happy to have her this young as I was able to spend the time socialising her.
If the puppy is a good size and you are an experienced puppy owner it can work out fine. 
Tiny pups are at risk of hypoglycemia though, so must be fed regularly.
If you are not going to be with the puppy 24/7 I would look at getting an older pup. At 8 weeks you have to be able to step into the role of the pups mother, in terms of care and discipline.


----------



## Mike_S (May 10, 2013)

This is what I am thinking, we got our first Chihuahua at 12 weeks which was perfect, good happy dog with no health problems. I am worried I don't have the time for an 8 week old so will only buy one it if they will keep it for another month.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I agree with Stella. In the USA, we don't usually recommend that pups go home before 10-12 weeks because the care for an 8 week old is a lot more than a 12 week old. I know in Europe things are different, though. Stella is in Europe and I would defer to her on this. 

With that said, if the whole rest of the litter goes home at 8 weeks, the puppy staying until 12 weeks doesn't really do anything regarding socialization. No socialization is going on, really, if there's no other puppies around. BUT, an 8 week old puppy is going to require more attention, time, energy, probably won't have really started potty training, etc. Bite inhibition is something you will have to teach if there is no mom and littermates to teach it. 

I got Toby at 14 weeks. He was past the "boring" sleep, pee, poop, eat, repeat stage. He had started potty training, knew how to walk on a leash, and was well socialized. So there are benefits to waiting, sometimes. 

I hope all works out and you find the perfect pup, whether it's this pup or another!


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

Betty came to us at 8 weeks and has been a joy to socialise and becoming a lovely friendly girl, Rosie our late chihuahua came to us at 12 weeks and no matter how we socialised her she was never friendly with other dogs or people really. The key couple of weeks seem to be 9-10 for getting them used to other dogs and people.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

I think it comes down to personal preference and the breeder. I got Jaxx at 19 weeks I think (it was 19 or 20 weeks but I think it was 19.) I loved how easy he was to leash train and potty train at that age and he was very active. 

If I ever find my next puppy I would not be against taking a pup home at 8 weeks if I knew that there were not going to be any other litter mates for him/her to socialize with.

I would just be prepared. Having honey or nutrical on hand in case of a drop in sugar. I would make sure that there was food available at all times even at night and a safe place because a little one that small can get into trouble if they are not watched constantly.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

A good breeder will socialise the pups and let them go at 12 weeks. It is a lot of work to socialise a lot of pups properly, so a lot of breeders over here let them go at 8 weeks (sometimes as young as 6 weeks in larger breeds) so the new owners have to do that job. As Julie says, the crucial time for socialising is before 16 weeks of age.
Bambi's breeder had 13 pups at the time, and was happy to let the pups go earlier to experienced homes.


----------



## Mike_S (May 10, 2013)

There are still 5 other Chihuahuas in the house for her to socialise with even if the other pups are sold this week. I've decided there is no way I'm taking an 8 week old as I can't be with it 24/7. I'm just working things out if I can take it at 12 weeks and then I need to see if the breeder is willing to hang on to it.


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

I had Chico at 8 weeks we were in spin. He bounded with me so fast. I remember him fallowing me everywhere even to the bathroom. lol It was wearied for me at first since chico is my first dog. hehe It was summer so he was with me the whole time. Even in the plane i ask if i can take him out of his carrier to hold him cos he was crying and the lady said yes. Its not until we got home when i started training him. And found this forum.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I got Percy at around 8 weeks, he was already 2lbs and did great. Never had a hypoglycemic attack either.

The breeder really should wait at least 2 more weeks, however, I wouldn't be too concerned. It will be more work though at such a young age. There is a huge developmental difference between 8 and 12 weeks.


----------



## Mike_S (May 10, 2013)

We have agreed to pay for her tomorrow and she will keep her for another week until we take her home! So excited, need to buy a bigger cage and bed for them both to sleep in together  Thanks for the replies. I need to speak to a vet about these hypoglycemic attacks. What are they and what do I do? We've already decided on her name, Corona!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mike_S said:


> We have agreed to pay for her tomorrow and she will keep her for another week until we take her home! So excited, need to buy a bigger cage and bed for them both to sleep in together  Thanks for the replies. I need to speak to a vet about these hypoglycemic attacks. What are they and what do I do?


Here's some info about hypoglycemia and it's symptoms and treatment. If the pup is over two pounds, it's rarely a problem. But she should eat three- four times a day. 

http://blueboychihuahuas.com/articles/hypoglycemia.html

Also, I'd buy two crates so they each have their own space. Your current chi might not want to share his space with another. Also, you don't want them to fight or, alternatively, get too attached to each other. 

Congrats, can't wait to see pics! 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Hypoglycemia is a drop in blood sugar and can be fatal in tiny pups. Regular meals are essential, very small pups may need feeding in the middle of the night.


----------



## Mike_S (May 10, 2013)

Cheers, my boy doesn't spend any time in his cage but we want them to start sleeping together. Perhaps then just a bigger bed we can put in our room. I want to stop Floyd sleeping in our bed for a bit so he can keep her warm but don't think it will happen! She is a fatty though! The biggest one of 6 or 7 from the litter.


----------



## Mike_S (May 10, 2013)

I've just read that article, should I start putting sugar or syrup in her water as a precaution?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

No, as long as she is eating regularly she will be fine. People usually encounter problems when the pup is stressed from moving and refuses to eat, or just gets so excited by all the new sights/sounds/smells that it wears itself out. Make sure she eats frequently to keep her blood sugars stable. I would feed an 8 week old at least 4 times a day.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

As Stella said, you don't need to worry about it unless you notice symptoms. I usually keep a thing of Nutri-cal (basically a sugary gel made to spike blood sugar - I don't know if they have it on that side of the pond) just in case. But it's usually not a concern. I would just learn the symptoms so you're prepared just in case. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Mike_S (May 10, 2013)

OK Cheers, I've had a good read up about it. I will chat to the breeder about it as well as she is experienced.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

I got Ike at 7 weeks , but I hand fed him 4 times a day and spent most of my days carrying him around, I am home all the time, tiny ones need feeding on a schedule.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I got Stella at 7 weeks, she was weened and her mother was already sold off! She was a joy (well, except I got no sleep for about a month, since she had to go out to potty every 2-3 hours...). 

We started training right away, and she wanted nothing more than to get to know Max and Maggie (neither wanted anything to do with her after the first day... for a few months even!). She was crated when we couldn't watch her 100%, and otherwise she was the most playful little cuddlebug ever! 

She did go through a mouthy stage, as all puppies do, but she learned quickly and now has the gentlest mouth ever. She is very sociable (though she has a fear of large headed breeds - bullies and rotties, etc - not sure why, maybe b/c they tend to be too rambunctious and excited about her). 

Though I know it would have likely been better for her to stay with her biological family longer, I don't think I would change anything about our experience.


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

Evelyn said:


> I got Ike at 7 weeks , but I hand fed him 4 times a day and spent most of my days carrying him around, I am home all the time, tiny ones need feeding on a schedule.


Personally I believe all dogs need feeding on a schedule, Mollie has 3 meals a day (retriever cross collie) Betty started on 5 and is now down to 3 and will remain on 3 now. Same time each day.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

8 weeks IS too young IMO.. I've had dogs younger than that at 6 weeks (disaster) and 8 weeks and older.. Older is better, I was recently concerned about taking on an 8 week old pup, if you're being pressured or feel pushed by the breeder just say NO. In the long run if the breeder will keep them and socialize them during the wild puppy stage, then you know you have a half decent breeder... it takes work! and many of them just want the buck 

I got my boy when he was 6.5 mos old.. he was perfectly socialized with other dogs and was fully pad trained and neutered.. I am always stopped and asked about him because he is super friendly. Anyhow those are my thoughts based on personal experience.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I would walk away if they won't keep the pup until 12 week, no BCC members are allowed to let pups go before this age, and a good responsible breeder would socialise the pups properly before letting them go to a new home


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

KittyD said:


> 8 weeks IS too young IMO.. I've had dogs younger than that at 6 weeks (disaster) and 8 weeks and older.. Older is better, I was recently concerned about taking on an 8 week old pup, if you're being pressured or feel pushed by the breeder just say NO. In the long run if the breeder will keep them and socialize them during the wild puppy stage, then you know you have a half decent breeder... it takes work! and many of them just want the buck
> 
> I got my boy when he was 6.5 mos old.. he was perfectly socialized with other dogs and was fully pad trained and neutered.. I am always stopped and asked about him because he is super friendly. Anyhow those are my thoughts based on personal experience.


I think it depends if you want them socialised by the breeder or will do it yourself. I prefer to do it myself,by 6.5 months that's a rescue dog age not a puppy.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

they miss out on learning from interaction with their mum and littermates, if they leave at 8 weeks I would never let mine go that young, also i would never let a pup go unvaccinated and of course at that age they are too young and small to have had vaccinations


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

*Chloe* said:


> they miss out on learning from interaction with their mum and littermates, if they leave at 8 weeks I would never let mine go that young, also i would never let a pup go unvaccianted and of course at that age they are too young and small to have had vaccinations


I again prefer them to become "litter mates" or family with us and our other dog/s. And prefer to get them vacinated myself so I know my vet has done it with the vaccines he uses this year. If you get a dog from another part of the country they may be getting different batches of vaccine to what my vet is currently using.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

I would be concerned, if she's an ethical and good breeder why would she not just wait the extra few weeks and give the pups the best start in life possible? If she's cutting back on this important part of their lives, what other short cuts or care has she taken with the breeding of the pups.

As well as that, if she can successfully pass this litter off at 8 weeks, that means that for evermore she will pass future litters off at young ages and be able to say - that's what I have always done and it's no problem - of course she won't quote the cases where it is a problem.

You are making a life long commitment - maybe up to 18 years with a chi if she truly cared for the pups she would give them an extra few weeks.


----------



## Mike_S (May 10, 2013)

Well I have bought her, I didn't want to miss out on her and there were 2 others wanting to buy her today. I'm taking her home on saturday but she will be 9 weeks then. Not ideal I know but we will just have to do our best. Our boy Chihuahua seemed to really like her too so I'm happy that they can bond early. Thanks for the replies. I did think about walking away due to the age but someone else only will have took her.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Omg she is just too precious! I love her face! Congratulations!
We brought Mimi home at 8 weeks and she was only 14 ounces. It was a lot of work initially but I don't regret it at all! You will have a blast watching he grow! So excited for you! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

She is so cute and as long as she is weened and you guys are willing to put the extra tine in she will be fine. We unwittingly took our pup home at 7 weeks and he is a well adjusted little man xxx


----------



## Mike_S (May 10, 2013)

thanks, i'm glad you's like her, how could you not! She is fully weened yes


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

Your little puppy is very cute and so adorable. I live in the UK, and ALL my Chihuahuas are from very good knowledgeable breeders and they all came home at 8 weeks old, one was only 7 weeks and 5 days old when she arrived. I have never have any problems and ALL my dogs (in total 10 of them with 2 being rescue bigger dogs) get on very well like house on fire. I did food more often for the new puppy and they just grew into very affectionate sociable dogs now. They have a lot contacts with professional photographers doing photo shoots and they are just fine. Enjoy your new puppy. She is so beautiful.


----------



## Mike_S (May 10, 2013)

Aww that's great to hear, puts me at ease a little but I know I have to be on my toes with a 9 week old. Thanks Felix93.


----------



## Mona Lisa's Smile (Mar 16, 2012)

The pup would probably be ok to leave at 8 weeks old...but it is usually so much better for the pup to be with his/her mother and siblings for up to 12 weeks. Mom is still teaching her babies....


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Julie1962 said:


> I think it depends if you want them socialised by the breeder or will do it yourself. I prefer to do it myself,by 6.5 months that's a rescue dog age not a puppy.


No it's not rescue age :lol: when you're dealing with Chihuahuas on the tiny end of the spectrum it's considered the most responsible thing to do. The smaller dogs require more attention and care in the early stages, and I'd rather know my dog is healthy and has a good temperament and is past the perilous sugar lows and it's nice to have an idea what size he or she will end up before bringing him or her home. (I did not want a 7 or 8 pound dog)
I would do it again in a second (and we currently are.. lol) 

OP I am glad it worked out for you! good luck with your new puppy.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

KittyD said:


> No it's not rescue age :lol: when you're dealing with Chihuahuas on the tiny end of the spectrum it's considered the most responsible thing to do. The smaller dogs require more attention and care in the early stages, and I'd rather know my dog is healthy and has a good temperament and is past the perilous sugar lows and it's nice to have an idea what size he or she will end up before bringing him or her home. (I did not want a 7 or 8 pound dog)
> I would do it again in a second (and we currently are.. lol)
> 
> OP I am glad it worked out for you! good luck with your new puppy.


Jaxx was like that too. They kept him longer because he wasn't growing as fast as the others in his litter. Then several people didn't want him because his ears weren't erect. I think the delays. Just proved he was meant for us.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

I would question why dogs are being bred so small they cannot leave a breeder before 6 months, chis are small dogs but a good breeder won't breed so small they cannot be treated as the excellent little dogs they are, smaller and smaller isn't better. The hypoglycemia people talk about again is due to too small dogs being bred, it's not good breeders that do this, good breeders breed dogs that can be treated just like other dogs. 

Betty is/was able to keep up with our retriever cross almost from day one, she came home at 8 weeks and was able to join in with the family almost immediatley. That is what a good breeder acheives - happy healthy pups that don't have to be treated like china.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Julie1962 said:


> I would question why dogs are being bred so small they cannot leave a breeder before 6 months, chis are small dogs but a good breeder won't breed so small they cannot be treated as the excellent little dogs they are, smaller and smaller isn't better. The hypoglycemia people talk about again is due to too small dogs being bred, it's not good breeders that do this, good breeders breed dogs that can be treated just like other dogs.
> 
> Betty is/was able to keep up with our retriever cross almost from day one, she came home at 8 weeks and was able to join in with the family almost immediatley. That is what a good breeder acheives - happy healthy pups that don't have to be treated like china.


Sometimes average chi pairs can have tiny offspring. It happens. Just like I'm tall even though my mom is very short. In the event that a dog is smaller or taking longer to develop and grow, it is responsible of a breeder to keep the pup until it is ready. For example, my breeder had a pup that ended up being 8 lbs (my mom's Rocky) in the same litter with a pup that is now barely over 2 lbs. The sire was over 4.5 lbs and the dam was 5.5 lbs. The breeder insisted on keeping the tiny until he was nearly 5 months old before he went to his new owner. She was responsible and bred two health tested, champion Chis that were average sized. Sometimes it happens despite everything. 

If I trust my breeder, I should trust their judgment. That is part of being comfortable with the breeder you choose. 

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

I know it happens they are runts of the litter all breeds have them. They are not well bred pups though and what you need to do to keep one alive shouldn't be done to all chihuahuas or considered normal for chihuahuas in any way. 

Nothing wrong with taking one on but never think they are well bred or normal for the breed.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Julie1962 said:


> I know it happens they are runts of the litter all breeds have them. They are not well bred pups though and what you need to do to keep one alive shouldn't be done to all chihuahuas or considered normal for chihuahuas in any way.
> 
> Nothing wrong with taking one on but never think they are well bred or normal for the breed.


Tinies are not standard for the breed, true. But are you saying they aren't well bred just because their small? Or just that they shouldn't be strived for? 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

pupluv168 said:


> Tinies are not standard for the breed, true. But are you saying they aren't well bred just because their small? Or just that they shouldn't be strived for?
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


Absolutely ! Chihuahuas are small enough they should be robust little dogs, these tiny ones are not. They still need homes and to be loved but strive for them in breeding ? No ! Good breeders wouldn't do that.


----------



## Mike_S (May 10, 2013)

Well this one was the biggest of the lot so I feel better about that!


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

Mike_S said:


> Well this one was the biggest of the lot so I feel better about that!


And to me her allowing them to go at 8 weeks because they are a decent size and robust means a lot. Sounds like you have a happy healthy chihuahua there Mike.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> Sometimes average chi pairs can have tiny offspring. It happens. Just like I'm tall even though my mom is very short. In the event that a dog is smaller or taking longer to develop and grow, it is responsible of a breeder to keep the pup until it is ready. For example, my breeder had a pup that ended up being 8 lbs (my mom's Rocky) in the same litter with a pup that is now barely over 2 lbs. The sire was over 4.5 lbs and the dam was 5.5 lbs. The breeder insisted on keeping the tiny until he was nearly 5 months old before he went to his new owner. She was responsible and bred two health tested, champion Chis that were average sized. Sometimes it happens despite everything.
> 
> If I trust my breeder, I should trust their judgment. That is part of being comfortable with the breeder you choose.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App



Exactly Ashley! 



Julie1962 said:


> I know it happens they are runts of the litter all breeds have them. They are not well bred pups though and what you need to do to keep one alive shouldn't be done to all chihuahuas or considered normal for chihuahuas in any way.
> 
> Nothing wrong with taking one on but never think they are well bred or normal for the breed.


I think you may be confused, the breed standard if I recall correctly is 2-6 pounds. ANYTHING in that range is called for. Genetically small dogs, dogs that have been well bred from good lines are not "runts" .. "runts" often do not stay small at all!! just because a dog is born small does not mean it will stay small! often the tinies are born at very average weights, my boy was a healthy 3oz. Any ethical breeder will tell you they cannot really begin to properly gauge adult size until the dog is closer to 12 weeks, anyhow I don't really fancy debating it with you since you seem to be of the opinion all small Chihuahuas are weak and unhealthy.. :lol: nothing could be farther from the truth. 

Chihuahuas are a delicate breed period and care should be taken when housing them with much larger breeds.


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

Care should be taken with all sized dogs and all dogs housed together. Odd you would mention they need special care in those circumstances.

And yes 2lb is the absolute minimum size they should be as adults breed standards usually mean dogs to be somewhere in the middle of the size ranges. And it's proven that smaller is not best in small breeds. Get down to the hypoglycemia range of weights is bad breeding. Rosie our late chi was 6lb and we are hoping Betty will be at least 4lb by the time she is fully grown. 

I am beginning to wonder what sort of forum I have joined, I normally use a great dog forum but thought it may be fun to talk chihuahuas but some of the things I am seeing here are making me think there are some very bad ideas and ideals being propogated.


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

Julie1962 said:


> I am beginning to wonder what sort of forum I have joined, I normally use a great dog forum but thought it may be fun to talk chihuahuas but some of the things I am seeing here are making me think there are some very bad ideas and ideals being propogated.


You have joined the best forum out there!
People here are so AWESOME!!!!!! They are experience and they are wise! THEY CARE!
Great advice and information, like always Ashley and Kitty.


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

Awesome ? sorry that word is just not applicable to any forum. Awesome is something hugely wonderful usually in nature. Not a forum.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

Julie1962 said:


> Care should be taken with all sized dogs and all dogs housed together. Odd you would mention they need special care in those circumstances.
> 
> ...
> 
> I am beginning to wonder what sort of forum I have joined, I normally use a great dog forum but thought it may be fun to talk chihuahuas but some of the things I am seeing here are making me think there are some very bad ideas and ideals being propogated.


First off, small dogs do need special care when around larger breeds... Just like letting a toddler play with an infant, accidents are bound to happen at some point b/c neither really recognizes the consequences of rough play. My girls love each other, but they also love to wrestle - and a 55 lb lab (Maggie) wrestling with an 11 lb jack-chi (Stella) could possibly lead to some serious accidents. Yes, of course accidents could happen when Maggie plays with Max (55 lb Lab/Irish Setter), but they are far less likely. 

I don't see anything bad being propagated on this thread - what I see is people sharing their experiences. I don't remember anyone saying "the age/size of the puppy doesn't matter, just take her!" or anything of the like. I saw a few posts (including mine) saying "I got my pup early, and it was a lot of work b/c we had to take over the role of the mother" and some people are able to do that (physically, emotionally or schedule wise) where others are not. 

I already posted that I got Stella at 7 weeks, and I wouldn't change that - that does not mean that I plan on getting my next pup so young! I definitely would have preferred her to be older at the time. But b/c of the mothering that I had to do for her, we now have a different bond than what I have with any of my other furkids. THAT is what I wouldn't change. I totally could have done without the full month w/o sleep... 

We have to remember that this whole "waiting for 12 weeks" thing is a fairly new development. Puppies use to be sold off as soon as they were weened, no matter what age that was (Max was ~5 weeks when BF brought him home, cuz his momma decided she had done enough for the little mooches and she was done with it!). Then it was designated that 6 weeks should be the earliest. Then 8 weeks, now it's 12. Legally, it's still 8 weeks (at least here in PA).


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

MMS said:


> First off, small dogs do need special care when around larger breeds... Just like letting a toddler play with an infant, accidents are bound to happen at some point b/c neither really recognizes the consequences of rough play. My girls love each other, but they also love to wrestle - and a 55 lb lab (Maggie) wrestling with an 11 lb jack-chi (Stella) could possibly lead to some serious accidents. Yes, of course accidents could happen when Maggie plays with Max (55 lb Lab/Irish Setter), but they are far less likely.
> 
> I don't see anything bad being propagated on this thread - what I see is people sharing their experiences. I don't remember anyone saying "the age/size of the puppy doesn't matter, just take her!" or anything of the like. I saw a few posts (including mine) saying "I got my pup early, and it was a lot of work b/c we had to take over the role of the mother" and some people are able to do that (physically, emotionally or schedule wise) where others are not.
> 
> ...


It was the 6 month puppy idea and the idea breeding smaller and smaller that had me worried. And yes all small dogs need special care around bigger ones I never said they didn't I am not sure even why it was brought up in the thread, seemed a random thing to say at the time.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Julie1962 said:


> Care should be taken with all sized dogs and all dogs housed together. Odd you would mention they need special care in those circumstances.
> 
> And yes 2lb is the absolute minimum size they should be as adults breed standards usually mean dogs to be somewhere in the middle of the size ranges. And it's proven that smaller is not best in small breeds. Get down to the hypoglycemia range of weights is bad breeding. Rosie our late chi was 6lb and we are hoping Betty will be at least 4lb by the time she is fully grown.
> 
> I am beginning to wonder what sort of forum I have joined, I normally use a great dog forum but thought it may be fun to talk chihuahuas but some of the things I am seeing here are making me think there are some very bad ideas and ideals being propogated.


You have joined a great forum full of informed and passionate Chihuahua owners.




miuccias said:


> You have joined the best forum out there!
> People here are so AWESOME!!!!!! They are experience and they are wise! THEY CARE!
> Great advice and information, like always Ashley and Kitty.


Thanks and agreed! love it here.



Julie1962 said:


> Awesome ? sorry that word is just not applicable to any forum. Awesome is something hugely wonderful usually in nature. Not a forum.






MMS said:


> We have to remember that this whole "waiting for 12 weeks" thing is a fairly new development. Puppies use to be sold off as soon as they were weened, no matter what age that was (Max was ~5 weeks when BF brought him home, cuz his momma decided she had done enough for the little mooches and she was done with it!). Then it was designated that 6 weeks should be the earliest. Then 8 weeks, now it's 12. Legally, it's still 8 weeks (at least here in PA).


So true! I remember those days of 5 week old pups too! but it's like that wonderful saying "when we know better we do better"


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Julie1962 said:


> Betty is/was able to keep up with our retriever cross almost from day one, she came home at 8 weeks and was able to join in with the family almost immediatley. That is what a good breeder acheives - happy healthy pups that don't have to be treated like china.


This is why I mentioned larger breeds, you should still be cautious.. they are not china but they can still be hurt all tiny breeds need extra precautions.


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

All of ours were got at 5-6 weeks.


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

KittyD said:


> This is why I mentioned larger breeds, you should still be cautious.. they are not china but they can still be hurt all tiny breeds need extra precautions.


We were careful which is why she is such a well adjusted pup, toilet trained quickly, walking well on alead and playing her little heart out, have to save our Mollie from her more often than we have to intervene on Betty's behalf. 

They should be robust and playful able to walk and play. 

I am hearing on this forum of dogs being encouraged to toilet indoors and being pampered like little buddas. Not being treated as dogs in many cases at all.

Think this will be my last visit it's all too sad.

Oh and awesome means 
inspiring an overwhelming feeling of reverence, admiration, or fear; causing or inducing awe: an awesome sight. Clearly not meaning an internet forum.


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Julie, I have responded in bold type to some of your comments below -

_


Julie1962 said:



We were careful which is why she is such a well adjusted pup, toilet trained quickly, walking well on alead and playing her little heart out, have to save our Mollie from her more often than we have to intervene on Betty's behalf. 

They should be robust and playful able to walk and play. 
*of course chihuahuas are robust, playful, able to walk and play – The breed standard is 2-6lbs and of course greater care is taken with the smaller chihuahua – particularly with pups – google Hypoclycemia, moleras and patellas and you will see some of the reasons why. You will find many threads on here about Hypoglycemia in puppies and how it can and is at times fatal if left untreated – you will read of pups with open moleras who had worrying bangs to their heads and you will read of dogs who have had patella trouble – and understand why it is not a good idea to let chis jump off furniture etc – these are valid and intelligent reasons to not just treat a chihuahua like you would a labrador puppy. The full breed chihuahua by it’s nature is small, if you don’t want a small dog don’t buy a chihuahua.

The advice that has been given on this thread is not something we have all made up, it is the advice given by chihuahua specialist clubs, associations etc across the world*

I am hearing on this forum of dogs being encouraged to toilet indoors and being pampered like little buddas. Not being treated as dogs in many cases at all.
* Have you ever considered that some people live in apartments or go to work and don’t want to leave the dog out in the yard? – many dogs on here are trained only for outside and others are trained to go indoors for valid reasons. I'm not sure where you get the impression that our dogs are not treated like dogs - my gang amongst many others certainly are*

Think this will be my last visit it's all too sad.
*You seem upset so maybe it’s for the best.*

Oh and awesome means 
inspiring an overwhelming feeling of reverence, admiration, or fear; causing or inducing awe: an awesome sight. Clearly not meaning an internet forum
*the person you quoted said the people on here are awesome, as people are natural I think that maybe awesome could be a valid description of the people on this forum*..

Click to expand...

_To the Original Poster - Congratulations on your new pup, you obviously did have some reservations as you posted expressing some concern, I am glad that she is now a week older, be sure to read up on the threads here regarding Hypoglycemia and feeding her frequently etc. She is adorable in that picture!!


----------



## Julie1962 (Apr 28, 2013)

Aquarius said:


> Julie, I have responded in bold type to some of your comments below -
> 
> 
> 
> To the Original Poster - Congratulations on your new pup, you obviously did have some reservations as you posted expressing some concern, I am glad that she is now a week older, be sure to read up on the threads here regarding Hypoglycemia and feeding her frequently etc. She is adorable in that picture!!


I live in a flat and work PT too, hasn't stopped me toilet training Betty. I suggest possibly have a read of some of the dogsey articles and visit the forum area. People who know dogs. Chihuahuas are dogs first and foremost and should be treated as such. Much loved, well exercised, well fed small dogs. They deserve that IMO.


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

KittyD said:


> So true! I remember those days of 5 week old pups too! but it's like that wonderful saying "when we know better we do better"


I wasn't saying it was a great thing that they go so early - just that things are still (and always will be) in transition. We're still learning about the "best way" to separate a child from it's mother.



Julie1962 said:


> We were careful which is why she is such a well adjusted pup, toilet trained quickly, walking well on alead and playing her little heart out, have to save our Mollie from her more often than we have to intervene on Betty's behalf.
> 
> They should be robust and playful able to walk and play.
> 
> ...


It is sad - that you feel you need to leave so soon just because someone else chooses to raise their dogs differently from the way that you choose to raise yours. Please remember that everyones's situation is different, and for some people (be it due to climate, illness, living in a top floor apartment, or just plan choice) using pee pads is what works best for them. Just like some people clicker-train with treats, while others use toys or praise. Just like some people give treats every time their dog goes out to the bathroom... for ever... 

Eherm... my point is, people use different techniques, and different dogs respond better to different techniques (just like children respond differently to different parenting styles... even within the same family). As long as the dogs in question are not being hurt mentally, physically or emotionally, it is not anyone's place to pass judgement. There IS a lot of great stuff and very knowledgeable people on this site, from all over the world. We do our best to help each other and give advice where needed. Not everyone agrees on everything - and it would make for not much of a forum if they did! What's the point in "preaching to the choir?"

This is actually one of the best forums I've come in contact with - there is very little bickering, and very rarely does anyone resort to name calling or other pettiness (as often does - even in my massage and yoga forums - where you would think things would be peaceful!).


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

In response to Julie1962 - "_I live in a flat and work PT too, hasn't stopped me toilet training Betty. I suggest possibly have a read of some of the dogsey articles and visit the forum area. People who know dogs. Chihuahuas are dogs first and foremost and should be treated as such. Much loved, well exercised, well fed small dogs. They deserve that IMO. "_


To be honest you are just insulting people on here. You have not been here a wet day and yet you know it all.

Read ALL the threads - learn about ALL the dogs on here, read about ALL the members on here and then tell me that you can still make those statements.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Julie1962 said:


> I live in a flat and work PT too, hasn't stopped me toilet training Betty. I suggest possibly have a read of some of the dogsey articles and visit the forum area. People who know dogs. Chihuahuas are dogs first and foremost and should be treated as such. Much loved, well exercised, well fed small dogs. They deserve that IMO.


Toby walks at least a mile a day, more on weekends. He also has pads because my schedule is unpredictable. I think it is judgmental of you to make so many assumptions about members here. Most of us treat our dogs like what they are - healthy, robust, SMALL DOGS. They do need extra considerations. They do fit different lifestyles. So what? I am no less of a dog owner than you because my dog occasionally uses pee pads when I am at school for 6 hours and he has a tiny little bladder. 

Here, we know Chis. Yes they are dogs first and foremost, but they have additional considerations. Look up all the poor Chis with luxating patellas - having a CHI do too much exercise or jumping isn't always good. Some chis can't be that active. Wildlife outside is a concern for many. Worry about a chi getting snatched by an eagle or other creature is a reality for many. 

I think you should consider circumstances. Every breed of dog is different. I would never expect a German shepherd to sit in a house all day. But I wouldn't expect a chi to do schutzhund either. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Julie1962 said:


> We were careful which is why she is such a well adjusted pup, toilet trained quickly, walking well on alead and playing her little heart out, have to save our Mollie from her more often than we have to intervene on Betty's behalf.
> 
> They should be robust and playful able to walk and play.
> 
> ...


My pup is peepad trained, I absolutely dote on him and I spoil him as much as I can, I take my pup everywhere with me as the attitude towards dogs here is very relaxed. Especially towards obedient, well adjusted and happy dogs, which is exactly what I have. 

People make their own lifestyle choices but simply because I spoil my dog with letting him pee indoors (we live in an innercity apartment) and strive to give him the best of everything does not mean he is undisciplined, untrained or that I do not treat him like a dog. I have seen very few instances on here of these little companion dogs (which is what they were originally bred for) not being treated as they should be. As a general rule the pups on here are a healthy, happy and active bunch - most of whom are treated like treasured family members - as I am sure your dogs are too. Think of how upset you would be if someone suggested anything else about the way you treat your dogs.

As for the last part about the appropriate use of adjectives, I have an overwhelming sense of reverence and admiration for all the wonderful information, help and tips I have picked up through this forum. It has enriched my puppy experience enormously.

To the OP, I am sorry that your thread has been hijacked  Like I said before, if you guys can put in the extra time then you'll do swimmingly. In all honesty, try not spending that extra time with a pup that cute - you won't get anything done for weeks


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Julie1962 said:


> We were careful which is why she is such a well adjusted pup, toilet trained quickly, walking well on alead and playing her little heart out, have to save our Mollie from her more often than we have to intervene on Betty's behalf.
> 
> They should be robust and playful able to walk and play.
> 
> ...


I have had golden retrievers and Jaxx is my first small breed dog. Jaxx grew into a chihuahua standard weight of right under 4 pounds. He is a well exercised dog and we walk for hours every day. He is a dog first but he is also part of my family. A well loved dog to me becomes a part of the family and is not just something that gets attention when you have time. Their needs are met every day and that includes exercise, quality food, playtime, and training. That being said though Jaxx's needs are a lot different from my previous golden retriever's needs. I did not have to worry about my larger dogs falling off of a piece of furniture and breaking a leg or damaging some other part of their body. It can and it does happen with chihuahuas. Jaxx's bones are so small that a break could happen easily. So of course I treat him different than I would treat a larger dog.

When we brought Jaxx home he was potty pad trained by the breeder. They even sent home potty pads for him. The first thing I did was train him to go outside not because I think potty pad training is wrong it just doesn't work for us. If I lived on the 2nd or 3rd floor in our apartment building I would seriously consider pad training. Especially since when we were potty training Jaxx to go outside I took him out every 30 minutes to an hour until he understood that he was supposed to go outside. 

I am very thankful for this forum. If I had not found this forum Jaxx would not be on high quality food and I know so much about chihuahuas. The first time I saw Jaxx skip I was not freaked out because I knew from this forum that LP is common in chihuahuas. I found out from this forum that there are supplements that help LP without surgery and Jaxx's LP has improved to a point that he no longer skips.

I believe the people on this forum are "awesome." They are not just people that are on a forum I consider most of them friends that I just have not had the pleasure to meet.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Julie1962 said:


> We were careful which is why she is such a well adjusted pup, toilet trained quickly, walking well on alead and playing her little heart out, have to save our Mollie from her more often than we have to intervene on Betty's behalf.
> 
> They should be robust and playful able to walk and play.
> 
> ...



Your comments are incredibly offensive. Did you ever think to ask people the reasons WHY they use pee pads? What might not work for you might work perfectly for someone else. Welcome to reality. 

I'm glad that you only work part-time and are able to offer your dog regular pee breaks but not everyone has that luxury. Does it mean that their dogs aren't being treated like dogs? Absolutely not. 

If you're looking for a place where everyone will agree with everything you say, you're right, you're in the wrong place. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mike_S (May 10, 2013)

Look what I've started! Thanks for the advice, I appreciate that this can be a sensitive subject!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Mike_S said:


> Look what I've started! Thanks for the advice, I appreciate that this can be a sensitive subject!


Sorry your thread got hijacked! Congrats again!!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Mike_S said:


> Look what I've started! Thanks for the advice, I appreciate that this can be a sensitive subject!


I am sorry that your thread was hijacked! I hope you got the answers you were seeking.
Congrats on your new little one.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

My apologies too Mike! I am not going to say anything else because the rest of these wonderful ladies have covered it all!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Haha yes sorry! As you have probably gathered, we all all very passionate about our dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Mike_S said:


> Look what I've started! Thanks for the advice, I appreciate that this can be a sensitive subject!


Please don't apologise ,there are some people on here that do get carried away with their opinions


----------



## Mike_S (May 10, 2013)

It's ok no need to apologize people, I'm touched with how nice you are here. Made an interesting read. Yes I got my answers but feel free to continue adding your thoughts or advice!


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Just glad you came on and asked  have you found an article on hypoclycemia? if not here's one to read - http://www.chihuahua-people.com/chihuahua-health/836-article-hypoglycemia.html as she is young she might be prone to it, not all puppies get it but for those that do it really pays to know what to watch out for and be prepared in advance, buy in some nutrical or have some honey or somesuch on standby - nothing worse than trying to deal with an emergency at 3am on a Saturday night and have nothing in the house!

When one of mine arrived home she was quite tiny at 1lb 10 oz, so I just made sure to feed her a few bits of kibble every hour or so during the day and at night I made sure to leave some kibble in her crate with her. Luckily she never did get hypoglycemia but I had the honey ready in case.

We are all looking forward to hearing about her arrival home and some more photos of course!!


----------



## Chico's Mum (Sep 9, 2008)

Mike_S said:


> Well I have bought her, I didn't want to miss out on her and there were 2 others wanting to buy her today. I'm taking her home on saturday but she will be 9 weeks then. Not ideal I know but we will just have to do our best. Our boy Chihuahua seemed to really like her too so I'm happy that they can bond early. Thanks for the replies. I did think about walking away due to the age but someone else only will have took her.


Owww Mike she is so cute.  And i believe she was always meant for you.


----------



## Mike_S (May 10, 2013)

haha aww cheers, can't wait to show you all more pics. Yes I had a read up on hypoglycemia, I will have the honey ready.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Wow, I missed a lot on this one.

To Mike, don't regret your choice about bringing home an 8-week-old puppy. In Sweden, that's the age that just about all kennel club registered breeders release their puppies. It sounds like your girl is larger puppy anyway, so I'm sure she's going to be just fine. You've educated yourself with the risks of hypoglycemia and you're prepared to prevent it. Everything will be great! I bet you can't wait to get her home. She is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Mike_S (May 10, 2013)

haha aww thanks Gemma, yes we will be prepared! I'm glad that 8 weeks isn't considered bad at all by a lot of reputable people. There's a sticky somewhere about why not to take home a pup less than 12 weeks old which made me worried but I'm glad I asked the questions here.


----------



## lilbabyvenus (Feb 8, 2009)

What a cutie pie! I'm sure everything will go just fine  We found our Venus before we found this forum, and were completely unaware that our breeder was clueless. She had an ad out for these pups and they just turned 6 weeks old. She was a trooper though! I never thought that it was way too young to bring her away from her mother since the breeder said she was ready to go. Eight weeks is a just fine age IMO, and it seems like you've already gotten loads of good advice  Just wanted to chime in and let you know that I feel there's a very slim chance of anything bad happening at the age of 8 weeks. We're all here for you! I can't wait to see more pics


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Mike, first off your pup is ADORABLE!! While its said 12 weeks with Mom is best, many bring their Chi babies home at 8 weeks. As long as you are prepared, and sounds like you are, things will be fine. This forum is a world of Chi knowledge. There is always someone here that can help you with most any questions. Whether it be from experience or research. Always feel free to ask anything here. You will find so many wonderful Chi owner members that will be glad to help. Congrats on your new Angel!! 

As for pee pad training, exercise, yada yada. I have 4 Chi's. The oldest is 6. They are trained on pads and outside. They don't walk everyday. They are treated like babies and a dog. They know their limits. All 4 are very well mannered and adjusted. No nipping, chewing up furniture, no pooping and peeing all over my house. They sleep with me. I talk baby talk to them. But they also respond very well to commands. God forbid they all eat nothing but canned food, and it even has carbs in it. :::gasp::: Funny enough, outside of my boy having IBD that is well under control, they are very healthy, their teeth aren't covered in plaque and tartar. I don't brush their teeth. We use petzlife spray. All of this and they are very well rounded, socialized, well mannered, healthy lil doggies. Everyone has their own way of caring for their pups. As long as they are loved, taken good care of, healthy, and well behaved, that's all that matters. Dog forums can be like parenting forums. If it isn't done to the "know it alls" way, it's the wrong way. It's very easy to ignore those "types." 

High 5 to all of the awesome Chi owner and loving members on CP!! xxx


----------



## SuzzetteHDrake (May 15, 2013)

I think it is at the breeders discretion to decide when is a good time for the pups to leave. It also depends on how much experience the breeder has. I have let my pups go at 8 weeks but have held a couple for longer because of their size or how well they were taking to the weaning.


----------



## Lupita's mom (Dec 31, 2012)

Mike, oh my gosh the little one is adorable! I think you will do great with your new pup, you obviously have done some research, cause you found this forum. As TLI said, we all have our own way for caring for our pups. Lupita will starve herself before she will eat dog food, so I make my own dog food, she is not kennel trained, because I wouldn't want to be put in a cage. She has 3 dog beds, but she sleeps with us. She is trained to potty outside, but she knows what a piddle pad is for when it is necessary. When she has a dirty bum, she will go to the bathroom door and wait for me to wipe it. She will wear a coat during the winter, but otherwise she would prefer to be naked. (But she will beg for you to turn her electric blanket on.) She is well adjusted, happy, healthy, social and kept safe. 

Now about this forum, it is AWESOME! We all have a passion for our pets (cats, other dogs, horses, birds, etc.). You won't find a better place for information. Ask a question, people here jump in and offer advice, share experiences, and will help you research. We laugh together at goofy pictures and tell silly stories. But, this forum isn't just about our pets. We share "ourself". Friends are made here. We worry about and support our friends when tragedy strikes. Just ask for a prayer, and you have them coming from around the world! Go missing from here for awhile, and we worry about you. We are one heck of a support group! All and all, this is an awesome forum. Enjoy your new little girl and this forum. It is time for me to sign off. If you hear my Lupita yelling, screaming, and crying tonight, it's because she is finally old enough for me to finally tell her, SHE'S A DOG! Awwwww, maybe I won't. Why spoil it for her?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

ADORABLE! I think that is all I have to say!

Also about this forum- everyone here is wonderful, and I would venture to say that even the people who totally disagree with me about everything I think about raising a chihuahua LOVE their dogs and those dogs are living better lives than 99% of the rest of the dogs in the world. Honestly most of the time all you have to do is care about your dog and want the best for them, it will all work out from there. To the people who think we are a bunch of crazies not treating our chis like dogs- the regulars on this forum can only laugh at that.


----------



## Mike_S (May 10, 2013)

Wow, you guys are brilliant! Thanks so much for helping.


----------

